# Buying a custom gaming computer-how are these specs?



## psychonaut216 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey all, I'm new here. 

Soon I'm going to purchase a new computer. My price range is between $1000 and $1500. I want something that can run games like Crysis, Crysis 2, and Starcraft 2 on maxed out settings... so basically a machine that is next-gen, and capable of running games at max or near-max AND keeping up with the technology for at least the rest of 2011. 

I'm very new to the gaming technology of today. I did a little research, and ran into a website called iBUYPOWER: High Performance Custom Gaming Computers and Laptops. I just configured my system, hitting the $1500 range (I'm not trying to go any higher than this). I've done some research on video cards, and the 1gb AMD radeon 6870 is around the power I'm looking for. I'm willing to pay an extra $50 for something even better if necessary. I have no idea what kind of processor I should be looking for, as there have been many improvements and upgrades which I wasn't aware of until now. I'm willing to go a bit higher than the processor I specified if necessary. I am also clueless as to the motherboard I should be getting, power supply, sound card, ect.

Below are my current configurations. Obviously the things with a 0x in front of them are things that I did not purchase. Right now my price is a little over $1500, shipping included. This also includes the monitor, keyboard, mouse, and sound system. Please make any recommendations to fit what I'm looking for, be them downgrades or upgrades:

1 x Case ( Azza Triton Gaming Case - Black )
0 x Case Lighting ( None )
0 x iBUYPOWER Labs - Noise Reduction ( None )
0 x iBUYPOWER Labs - Internal Expansion ( None )
1 x Processor ( Intel® Core™ i5-2500K Processor (4x 3.30GHz/6MB L3 Cache) - [March Madness Fast Break Special] FREE Upgrade from Intel Core i7-2500 Processor )
0 x iBUYPOWER PowerDrive ( None )
1 x Processor Cooling ( Liquid CPU Cooling System [SOCKET-1155 & 1156] - Enermax Dual Silent High Performance Fan Upgrade (Push-Pull Airflow) )
1 x Memory ( 8 GB [2 GB X4] DDR3-1333 Memory Module - ** FREE Upgrade to DDR3-1600 ** Corsair or Major Brand )
1 x Video Card ( AMD Radeon HD 6870 - 1GB - Single Card )
1 x Video Card Brand ( Major Brand Powered by ATI or NVIDIA )
1 x Motherboard ( [SLI] MSI P67A-GD65 )
1 x Power Supply ( 700 Watt -- Standard )
1 x Primary Hard Drive ( 1 TB HARD DRIVE -- 16M Cache, 7200 RPM, 3.0Gb/s - Single Drive )
0 x Data Hard Drive ( None )
1 x Optical Drive ( 24X Dual Format/Double Layer DVD±R/±RW + CD-R/RW Drive - Black )
0 x 2nd Optical Drive ( None )
0 x Flash Media Reader / Writer ( None )
0 x Meter Display ( None )
0 x USB Expansion ( None )
1 x Sound Card ( 3D Premium Surround Sound Onboard )
1 x Network Card ( Onboard LAN Network (Gb or 10/100) )
1 x Operating System ( Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium + Office Starter 2010 (Includes basic versions of Word and Excel) - 64-Bit )
1 x Keyboard ( iBUYPOWER USB Keyboard - Black )
1 x Mouse ( iBUYPOWER Internet Mouse )
1 x Monitor ( 19" LCD 1366x768 -- Sceptre X195W-Naga - FREE Upgrade to 22" LCD 1680x1050 -- Sceptre X220T-Naga )
0 x 2nd Monitor ( None )
1 x Monitor Cable ( 30 ft. DVI to DVI Cable (DVI-D Dual Link, resolution up to 2048x1536) )
1 x Speaker System ( Logitech Z506 5.1 Surround 3D Sound Speakers + Subwoofer - Black )
1 x Wireless Network Adapter ( Zonet ZEW2545 802.11n 130Mbps Wireless USB Adapter )
0 x Headset ( None )
1 x Video Camera ( Connectland 1.3MP USB Interface WebCam )
1 x Advanced Build Options ( Tuniq TX-2 High Performance Thermal Compound - The best interface between your CPU and the heatsinks )
1 x Advanced Build Options ( Professional wiring for all cables inside the system tower - Achieve exceptional airflow in your chassis )
1 x Advanced Build Options ( Professional wiring for all cables inside the system tower - Basic Pro Wiring )
1 x Warranty ( Standard Warranty Service - Standard 3-Year Limited Warranty + Lifetime Technical Support )
1 x Rush Service ( Rush Service Fee (not shipping fee) - Deferred Delivery (Ship Out in 15 Business Days) - 5% OFF on systems over $999 (Coupon Code: defer) )

Thanks again, and please excuse my limited experience. I've come here to learn :smile:


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Such things as your power supply, your motherboard, the cache of the hard drive....and the list goes on somewhat are not what I would choose. Why not take a look at these builds for better value in a great rig:

* Want to build a new system – Here are some great ideas – Revised 2010 – Updated regularly*


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi psychonaut216,

I second what Tumbleweed36 has said. For one, I wouldn't recommend a STANDARD generic 700Watts power supply. An awesome quality power supply would be a power supply from SeaSonic.........superb power supplies.


----------



## psychonaut216 (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks for the advice guys. DBCooper, I'll definitely check out some alternative power supplies. 

What do you suggest as far as motherboards and memory are concerned?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

psychonaut216 said:


> Thanks for the advice guys. DBCooper, I'll definitely check out some alternative power supplies.
> 
> What do you suggest as far as motherboards and memory are concerned?




its all in the link Tumbleweed gave you

ditch the liquid cooling; its a headache the average gamer does not need


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Same thoughts as my Team Mates.


----------

